# Skeeter gone bad?



## Rockylinx (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi all, I think I have an issue? I stared my Skeeter pee as instructed on skeeterpee.com. I waited 48 hours for the lemon concentrate to breath, oxygenated the mixture 3x in the 48 span and pitched the yeast. The photos are 24 hours after I pitched the yeast. This doesn't look normal. The best i can describe this is like a slime that's fallen to the bottom 2" of the carboy. I could use some feedback. Thanks for helping.


----------



## Rockylinx (Jun 17, 2014)

Oxygenated the mixture today. When should I throw the towel in?


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 18, 2014)

Have you been taking SG readings? Is it fermenting?


----------



## Rockylinx (Jun 18, 2014)

No fermentation


----------

